# प्रबन्धन > मुझे कुछ कहना है >  मुझे मिले हुए नेगेटिव रेपुटेशन पॉइंट _______ क्यों????????

## Nisha.Patel

*नियामक जी ये देखे और बताये की ये नेगेटिव रेपुटेशन पॉइंट _______ क्यों मिले 

ये तो दुश्मनी ही हुयी न ?????????????*

----------


## Nisha.Patel

?????????????????................

----------


## Prince of India

निशा जी ये नेगेटिव रेपुटेशन नहीं हैं, नेगेटिव रेपुटेशन पर लाल निशान दिखाई देते हैं. ये जो बुझे हुए निशान हैं  इनका मतलब कम अंको वाली रेपुटेशन  है. ये भी रेपुटेशन ही है.

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> निशा जी ये नेगेटिव रेपुटेशन नहीं हैं, नेगेटिव रेपुटेशन पर लाल निशान दिखाई देते हैं. ये जो बुझे हुए निशान हैं  इनका मतलब कम अंको वाली रेपुटेशन  है. ये भी रेपुटेशन ही है.


 नहीं ये वो रेपुटेशन पॉइंट्स हैं जो आपने सब को दी है हरे वाले आपको मिले हैं और डोट वाले आपने दिए है 
टेंशन नहीं लेने का

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

और इससे ये भी मालूम चलता है के आपने मुझे रेपुटेशन नहीं दिया था

----------


## Prince of India

> नहीं ये वो रेपुटेशन पॉइंट्स हैं जो आपने सब को दी है हरे वाले आपको मिले हैं और डोट वाले आपने दिए है 
> टेंशन नहीं लेने का


फैज़ भाई आपको कोई गलत फ़हमी हो गयी है, बुझे हुए निशान भी इनकी ही रेपुटेशन है, वो नहीं जो इन्होने दी  है. हमारे  द्वारा दी गयी रेपुटेशन का user control panel में कोई हिसाब नहीं होता .

----------


## Munneraja

वैसे तो रेपुटेशन पॉइंट्स का महत्व सीधे सदस्यों से होता है कि उन्होंने आपकी प्रविष्टियों को पसंद क्या है अथवा नापसंद.
लेकिन मुझे तो आपके द्वारा भेजे गये स्क्रीन शोट्स में कहीं भी निगेटिव रेपुटेशन पॉइंट्स दिखाई नहीं दे रहे हैं 
फिर भी आप इस प्रकार के प्रश्न तो सीधे ही किसी नियामक से पूछ सकती थी. इस बात के लिए सूत्र बनाना ठीक नहीं है

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> वैसे तो रेपुटेशन पॉइंट्स का महत्व सीधे सदस्यों से होता है कि उन्होंने आपकी प्रविष्टियों को पसंद क्या है अथवा नापसंद.
> लेकिन मुझे तो आपके द्वारा भेजे गये स्क्रीन शोट्स में कहीं भी निगेटिव रेपुटेशन पॉइंट्स दिखाई नहीं दे रहे हैं 
> फिर भी आप इस प्रकार के प्रश्न तो सीधे ही किसी नियामक से पूछ सकती थी. इस बात के लिए सूत्र बनाना ठीक नहीं है


 देखा मैने कहा था न चलो सब मुझे धन्यवाद करो  (ही ही ही )

                                               धन्यवाद धन्यवाद

----------


## Prince of India

बड़े भैया फैज़ को ज़रा समझाओ देखो कैसी बहकी बहकी बात कर रहा है. फैज़ भाई में फिर कहता हूँ की आपको कोई गलत फहमी हुई है.

----------


## Munneraja

किसी प्रविष्टि को मिली निगेटिव रेपुएशन लाल होगी 
किसी भी प्रविष्टि जिसे रेपुटेशन मिली है (कंट्रोल पैनल में) पर क्लिक करें तो आपके सामने वो प्रविष्टि (सूत्र सहित) आ जाएगी. अब आप उसके रेपुटेशन वाले स्टार पर क्लिक करें तो मिली पोजिटिव या निगेटिव रेपुटेशन की सूचना आ जाएगी

----------


## Prince of India

> किसी प्रविष्टि को मिली निगेटिव रेपुएशन लाल होगी 
> किसी भी प्रविष्टि जिसे रेपुटेशन मिली है (कंट्रोल पैनल में) पर क्लिक करें तो आपके सामने वो प्रविष्टि (सूत्र सहित) आ जाएगी. अब आप उसके रेपुटेशन वाले स्टार पर क्लिक करें तो मिली पोजिटिव या निगेटिव रेपुटेशन की सूचना आ जाएगी


बड़े भैया कृपया बुझे हुए निशानों के बारे में भी बताने की कृपा करें जिन्हें निशा जी नेगेटिव रेपुटेशन समझ रहीं थी.

----------


## Munneraja

> बड़े भैया कृपया बुझे हुए निशानों के बारे में भी बताने की कृपा करें जिन्हें निशा जी नेगेटिव रेपुटेशन समझ रहीं थी.


 जिनमे कोई रंग ना हो तो जिन्होंने रेपुटेशन दी है उनके पास देने के लिए पर्याप्त पॉइंट्स नहीं थे. अतः ये "even points" कहलायेंगे.

----------


## Prince of India

> जिनमे कोई रंग ना हो तो जिन्होंने रेपुटेशन दी है उनके पास देने के लिए पर्याप्त पॉइंट्स नहीं थे. अतः ये "even points" कहलायेंगे.


देखा फैज़ भाई..............
हुड हुड दबंग दबंग दबंग दबंग

----------


## Prince of India

> जिनमे कोई रंग ना हो तो जिन्होंने रेपुटेशन दी है उनके पास देने के लिए पर्याप्त पॉइंट्स नहीं थे. अतः ये "even points" कहलायेंगे.


बड़े भैया को + रेपुटेशन........

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> देखा फैज़ भाई..............
> हुड हुड दबंग दबंग दबंग दबंग


:BangHead:

:nono:

----------


## Munneraja

हरे डोट्स का मतलब पोजिटिव रेपुटेशन 
बिना रंग का मतलब इवन रेपुटेशन 
और लाल का मतलब निगेटिव रेपुटेशन 

सभी रंग यहाँ मौजूद हैं 
इसलिए देखने में सुविधा होगी

----------


## Prince of India

> हरे डोट्स का मतलब पोजिटिव रेपुटेशन 
> बिना रंग का मतलब इवन रेपुटेशन 
> और लाल का मतलब निगेटिव रेपुटेशन 
> 
> सभी रंग यहाँ मौजूद हैं 
> इसलिए देखने में सुविधा होगी


पर बड़े भैया, पॉइंट्स तो बुझे हुए निशान पर भी बढते हैं, पर कम बढते हैं.

----------


## Munneraja

> पर बड़े भैया, पॉइंट्स तो बुझे हुए निशान पर भी बढते हैं, पर कम बढते हैं.


 आप इसको यों समझ लीजिये ना, कि जिस सदस्य के रेपुटेशन बहुत कम हैं उनके रंग भी बुझे बुझे दिखेंगे लेकिन रेपुटेशन तो मिलेंगे चाहे अंक १ या दो ही हों.

----------


## Prince of India

> आप इसको यों समझ लीजिये ना, कि जिस सदस्य के रेपुटेशन बहुत कम हैं उनके रंग भी बुझे बुझे दिखेंगे लेकिन रेपुटेशन तो मिलेंगे चाहे अंक १ या दो ही हों.


धन्यवाद बड़े भैया, ये सूत्र अब कई लोगों का मार्गदर्शन करेगा.

----------


## coolcool

> आप इसको यों समझ लीजिये ना, कि जिस सदस्य के रेपुटेशन बहुत कम हैं उनके रंग भी बुझे बुझे दिखेंगे लेकिन रेपुटेशन तो मिलेंगे चाहे अंक १ या दो ही हों.


 नमस्कार बड़े भैया. आशा है 
 की आपके स्पष्टीकरण के बाद बहुत सदस्यों 
  के भ्रम  दूर हो सकेंगे. मेरी तरफ से आपको रेप +.

----------


## Nisha.Patel

शुक्रिया संत जी समजाने के लिए मेरी तरफ स इ रेप +

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> शुक्रिया संत जी समजने के लिए मेरी तरफ स इ रेप +


 ये हंगामा मचा कर आप कहाँ निकल गयी थीं

----------


## Nisha.Patel

सो गयी थी 


> ये हंगामा मचा कर आप कहाँ निकल गयी थीं

----------


## aaiina

यहाँ पर जो भी विचार विमर्श होना था वो हो चूका है और सभी के भ्रम दूर हो चुके हैं अब इस सूत्र को बंद किया जाना चाहिए....

----------


## draculla

रंगहीन डॉट का मतलब है की इसमे कोई पॉइंट नहीं है/
निशा जी एक बात बताइए/
क्या यह पॉइंट मिलाने के बाद आपके पॉइंट में कोई कमी आई है?
मैं दबे के साथ कहता हूँ की कोई कमी नहीं आई होगी/
ऋणात्मक अंक का रंग लाल होता है/अत: चिंता ना करे/
ये रंगहीन पॉइंट वैसे सदस्यों द्वारा दिए जाते हैं/जिनकी पोस्ट संख्या ५० से ज्यदा नहीं है/
और इस फोरम का नियम हैं की कोई सदस्य ५० पोस्ट पुरे होने के बाद ही पॉइंट दे सकता है/
क्यूंकि ज्यादातर सदस्यों को यह बात जानकारी नहीं होती है/
इसलिए वे हमें पॉइंट दे देते हैं/लेकिन उसमे कोई पॉइंट नहीं होता है/

----------


## Prince of India

> रंगहीन डॉट का मतलब है की इसमे कोई पॉइंट नहीं है/
> निशा जी एक बात बताइए/
> क्या यह पॉइंट मिलाने के बाद आपके पॉइंट में कोई कमी आई है?
> मैं दबे के साथ कहता हूँ की कोई कमी नहीं आई होगी/
> ऋणात्मक अंक का रंग लाल होता है/अत: चिंता ना करे/
> ये रंगहीन पॉइंट वैसे सदस्यों द्वारा दिए जाते हैं/जिनकी पोस्ट संख्या ५० से ज्यदा नहीं है/
> और इस फोरम का नियम हैं की कोई सदस्य ५० पोस्ट पुरे होने के बाद ही पॉइंट दे सकता है/
> क्यूंकि ज्यादातर सदस्यों को यह बात जानकारी नहीं होती है/
> इसलिए वे हमें पॉइंट दे देते हैं/लेकिन उसमे कोई पॉइंट नहीं होता है/


Draculla जी यहाँ पर एक और confusion है, मुझे आपने एक रंगहीन पॉइंट दिया है जबकि आपके पास तो यकीनन पॉइंट्स की कमी नहीं है फिर ये कैसे हुआ?

----------


## Rated R

> Draculla जी यहाँ पर एक और confusion है, मुझे आपने एक रंगहीन पॉइंट दिया है जबकि आपके पास तो यकीनन पॉइंट्स की कमी नहीं है फिर ये कैसे हुआ?


अच्छा सवाल है......

----------


## Prince of India

क्या हम यह भी निर्धारित  कर सकते हैं कि हमें किसी को कितने पॉइंट्स देने हैं?
देखिये इनमें आपकी दी हुई रेपोटेशन  भी दिख रही है.

----------


## Munneraja

> Draculla जी यहाँ पर एक और confusion है, मुझे आपने एक रंगहीन पॉइंट दिया है जबकि आपके पास तो यकीनन पॉइंट्स की कमी नहीं है फिर ये कैसे हुआ?


 जिस समय इन्होने आपको रेपुटेशन दी होगी तब इनके पास पर्याप्त पॉइंट्स नहीं होंगे
हम यह निर्धारित नहीं कर सकते कि किसी को रेपुटेशन में कितने पॉइंट्स दें

----------


## Nisha.Patel

ये  देखो मुझे किसीने आज नेगेटिव रेपुतेसन दिया हे मैं जानना चाहती हु की किसने दिया

----------


## ravi chacha

सायद Reputation केमिकल लोचा है

----------


## Munneraja

> ये  देखो मुझे किसीने आज नेगेटिव रेपुतेसन दिया हे मैं जानना चाहती हु की किसने दिया


 कल मुझे भी किसी ने निगेटिव रेपुटेशन दी है और इसी सूत्र पर दी है लेकिन  यदि हम निगेटिव रेपुटेशन को अपने अहम का विषय बना लेंगे तो निर्वाह नहीं कर  पाएंगे, इसलिए इसे सत्य माने और फोरम के सामान्य कार्य में लीन हो जाएँ

----------


## Prince of India

> ये  देखो मुझे किसीने आज नेगेटिव रेपुतेसन दिया हे मैं जानना चाहती हु की किसने दिया


 आप यहाँ पर  क्लिक सिर्फ यह जान सकतीं हैं की आपको ये नेगेटिव रेपुटेशन  किस पोस्ट पर मिली है, यह नहीं जान सकती की ये किसने दी है क्यूंकि देने वाले ने अपने नाम नहीं लिखा . अगर आपको लगता है कि आपको बिना बात के नेगेटिव रेपुटेशन मिली है तो आप नियामकों से कह कर  अपने पॉइंट्स वापस पा  सकतीं हैं. वैसे  बिलकुल ऐसी ही नेगेटिव रेपुटेशन मुझे भी मिली है. पता नहीं किसी ने क्या सोच कर दी है?

----------


## Prince of India

> कल मुझे भी किसी ने निगेटिव रेपुटेशन दी है और इसी सूत्र पर दी है लेकिन  यदि हम निगेटिव रेपुटेशन को अपने अहम का विषय बना लेंगे तो निर्वाह नहीं कर  पाएंगे, इसलिए इसे सत्य माने और फोरम के सामान्य कार्य में लीन हो जाएँ


बड़े भैया मुझे भी इसी सूत्र पर नेगेटिव रेपुटेशन मिली है, यह किसी कि शरारत मात्र लगती है. शायद इस सूत्र पर पोस्ट  करने वाले और और सदस्यों को भी मिली होगी.

----------


## ravi chacha

नेगेटिव रेपुटेशन मुझे भी मिली है

----------


## draculla

> क्या हम यह भी निर्धारित  कर सकते हैं कि हमें किसी को कितने पॉइंट्स देने हैं?
> देखिये इनमें आपकी दी हुई रेपोटेशन  भी दिख रही है.


इसमें मेरे द्वारा दिया हुआ पॉइंट नहीं दिख  रहा है!

----------


## Niks69

jis tarah ham +reputation ko accept karte hain waise hi hame -reputation ko bhi accept karna chahiye .

----------


## ravi chacha

क्या ये अपने पद का दुरूपयोग नहीं है 

में ने तो गलती की की है मेरी जिज्ञासा थी (१) क्या होगा ये नेगेटिव रेपुटेशन पॉइंट देनेसे (२) और क्या मालूम नहीं कर  सकते है की किस ने दिए है  नेगेटिव रेपुटेशन पॉइंट 
जब किसी सदस्य को  नेगेटिव रेपुटेशन मिलतीं है तो खुछ भी नहीं हो सकता है क्यों दिया किसने दिया नहीं मालूम आप की मदद  नियामक जी भी नहीं करते है 
लेकिन  नियामक जी को मेने दिए  नेगेटिव रेपुटेशन  तो मेरी बाट लगादी है नियम भी बन गया और ५००  नेगेटिव रेपुटेशन पॉइंट कर दिए जायेगें और नियम भी तोडा है हमें -9929 point दे डाले है क्या ये अपने पद का दुरूपयोग नहीं है

----------


## pathfinder

> क्या ये अपने पद का दुरूपयोग नहीं है 
> 
> में ने तो गलती की की है मेरी जिज्ञासा थी (१) क्या होगा ये नेगेटिव रेपुटेशन पॉइंट देनेसे (२) और क्या मालूम नहीं कर सकते है की किस ने दिए है नेगेटिव रेपुटेशन पॉइंट 
> जब किसी सदस्य को नेगेटिव रेपुटेशन मिलतीं है तो खुछ भी नहीं हो सकता है क्यों दिया किसने दिया नहीं मालूम आप की मदद नियामक जी भी नहीं करते है 
> लेकिन नियामक जी को मेने दिए नेगेटिव रेपुटेशन तो मेरी बाट लगादी है नियम भी बन गया और ५०० नेगेटिव रेपुटेशन पॉइंट कर दिए जायेगें और नियम भी तोडा है हमें -9929 point दे डाले है क्या ये अपने पद का दुरूपयोग नहीं है


जिज्ञासा नेगेटिव पॉइंट देने की हो सकती है लेकिन किसी नियामक का नाम लेकर एक अन्य सदस्य को नेगेटिव पॉइंट देने की जिज्ञासा मेरी समझ से बाहर है |फिलहाल आपके पोइंट्स -9209 से -500 कर दिए गए हैं ,भविष्य में इस बात का ध्यान रखें |

----------


## Black Pearl

> नेगेटिव रेपुटेशन मुझे भी मिली है


  बैलेंस जी आपको तो नेगेटिव रेपुटेशन का भंडार मिला है ..

----------


## Lofar

*मुझे इस बात से कोई शिकायत  नहीं कि मुझे नेगेटिव रेपुटेसन मिला है पर उसके साथ साथ उसने मुझे " चोर है साला " कह दिया 
पता नहीं कौन महानुभाव हैं जिसने मुझे इस उपाधि से नवाजा है .....हद हो गयी यार 
कम से कम ऐसे तो मत कहो .नेगेटिव रेपुटेसन दे दिया इतना काफी नहीं था क्या ?*

----------


## ravi chacha

> *मुझे इस बात से कोई शिकायत  नहीं कि मुझे नेगेटिव रेपुटेसन मिला है पर उसके साथ साथ उसने मुझे " चोर है साला " कह दिया 
> पता नहीं कौन महानुभाव हैं जिसने मुझे इस उपाधि से नवाजा है .....हद हो गयी यार 
> कम से कम ऐसे तो मत कहो .नेगेटिव रेपुटेसन दे दिया इतना काफी नहीं था क्या ?*


रेपुटेशन सम्बन्धी सुविधा को बन्द किया जाना चाहिए इस को लेकर हमेसा झगड़े होते है और गुट बाजी चलती है और फोरम का माहोल खराब होता है

----------


## Lofar

> रेपुटेशन सम्बन्धी सुविधा को बन्द किया जाना चाहिए इस को लेकर हमेसा झगड़े होते है और गुट बाजी चलती है और फोरम का माहोल खराब होता है


 बिलकुल चाचा जी ....ऐसा लगता है सदस्यों को ग्रेड दिया जा रहा है A, B, C, D
कुछ  सदस्य तो बदले की भावना से प्रेरित होकर नेगेटिव रेपो देते हैं

----------


## Lofar

ये रेपो का चक्कर तो समझ से परे है . एक तरफ जहाँ ये( + )मिलने से सदस्यों को प्रोत्साहन मिलता है  
वहीँ दूसरी तरफ (- )मिलने से झगडे और गुटबाजी का कारण बनते हैं ऊपर से (-) के साथ साथ अभद्र भाषा .

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

jis niyamak ne meri profile ke sath chhed-chhad ki hai, kya uska itna farz nahi banta ki inforum kiya jaye ya reason bataya jaye.

----------

